# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Где приобрести детский матрас?

## Дмитрий Остапов

Подскажите проверенный магазин или сайт через который можно приобрести качественный детский матрас.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Детский матрас обычно продают с детскими кроватями. Ведь размер детских кроватей бывает разный.

----------


## Аркадий

Мы не так давно тоже очень долго искали где можно приобрести качественный и удобный детский матрас и нам тогда знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на интернет магазин https://fabrikasna.by там мы и приобрели нужного размера матрас и очень довольны покупкой.

----------

